

Hire the hackers - kristofferR
http://www.ted.com/talks/misha_glenny_hire_the_hackers.html?

======
sp332
I you want to support this kind of thing, get involved with Jonny Long's
"Infosec Without Borders" project. <http://infosecwithoutborders.org/> The
idea is to assign hackers to help non-profits around the world in exchange for
professional references to get their "legitimate" careers off the ground.

~~~
pasbesoin
I'm sorry, but the combination of the domain name with a Flash-only site/page
I find a bit ironic. First step: Trust our Flash!

~~~
sp332
Yeah, you're not missing much. The site is obviously a placeholder thrown up
to generate leads. They've got some big names already though, hopefully it
will expand the Hackers for Charity project significantly over time.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thanks for the clarification/qualification. Although, if they are pursuing
lead generation, I would question the success and quality of the leads they
will generate with this approach. Know your market...

To qualify my own comment: I didn't enable the Flash content. (Not that I'm a
security guru, but I think the current design would be off-putting to others
including those who are.)

